# Super Red Koi angel fish



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone seen or saw or know if anyone have Super Red Koi angel fish fresh water?
I saw it on Angels Plus in the state and on youtube .Looking to add it to my collection of angels fish.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You find these only in the US. Yes there are some people who have it in Canada but the fries do not turn out to be the same colour as the parents, I do not know why. Someone who imported gave me a number of the fries twice but they turn out, not the same but finally just died. Now I gave up on angels but into SW.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks I will keep on searching.


----------



## Siwen66 (Jan 5, 2015)

Check here
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/w...sh/1061080480?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Siwen66 said:


> Check here
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-pets/w...sh/1061080480?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


The problem is its in Windsor, a good 4/5hours drive. Unless he can ship and someone want to organise a group buy.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally we found it. It's in Canada .I have my friend whose lived in Windsor see if i can come up with something.


----------



## Siwen66 (Jan 5, 2015)

simba said:


> Finally we found it. It's in Canada .I have my friend whose lived in Windsor see if i can come up with something.


please let me know if I can grab 6 in same trip. lol


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I will .It,s all about timing.I am not sure where the seller is excately ?I havent have time to email the seller.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sending a pm.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry havent been on line lately busy breeding clown fry again.Just contact seller today waiting for replied.will let you folks know Thanks


----------



## Siwen66 (Jan 5, 2015)

nice, please let me know if any update.


----------



## koiangel (May 21, 2014)

count me in for a pair or more, depending on what the price is gonna be.
i would defintely order these hoping the price is affordable.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

NO Replied from buyer.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

*re red angel*

Ok guys I manage to contact the seller, maybe he is coming down to Toronto area coming weekend, not confirmed.

Simba, I did email you but no reply

He says cost of per pc depends on number of pcs you want to order. I ask for 20pcs small size, I guess about 1in body, he quoted me $8 a pc.

So if you guys are interested we can make a group order but on how many you want, maybe we can get a better deal.

The big question is pick up point, I am in Mississauga, so for me exit 401 onto HYW10 100meters south to starbucks, will be good for me but am open to pick up point.

His email is [email protected], his name Bill, his phone nr 
1 519 990 7201

So up to you guys how you want to go about it, if you want to talk to me then pm me , will give you my emal/phone nr

For sure I will not pay for you or be responsible for your order, just to make it real. I am only helping out as a hobbist.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Loonie
Some how my P.m didmt went through.I will take 20 plus fishes .Before we proceed
Can you ask him to sent you pics of fishes that he selling so we have an idea what the fish looks like ,(hope there's no surprises).can you post pics if you have pics.Also you may want to ask what are these fishes eating?flakes ,pellet, live brine only , Thanks


----------



## Siwen66 (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it is expensive for fry. I will buy 2 if they are really good. Please provide some pics if you can. thx


loonie said:


> Ok guys I manage to contact the seller, maybe he is coming down to Toronto area coming weekend, not confirmed.
> 
> Simba, I did email you but no reply
> 
> ...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

simba said:


> Hey Loonie
> Some how my P.m didmt went through.I will take 20 plus fishes .Before we proceed
> Can you ask him to sent you pics of fishes that he selling so we have an idea what the fish looks like ,(hope there's no surprises).can you post pics if you have pics.Also you may want to ask what are these fishes eating?flakes ,pellet, live brine only , Thanks


Hi Simba,

If you had replied to my pm, I will not have posted this but instead just coordinated with you. However, I posted for anyone who is interested, that's all to it.

For any enquiry, information, details, photos, please email him direct and deal with him direct. He had posted photos on his Kjiji posting.

However, he has already receive orders, for up to 300pcs.

I do not gain any cent for posting this. So, those who feel this is a lousy fish/deal, its your opinion, it does not bother me.


----------

